# Water pump leaking?



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Vehicle in question is a 2012 Cruze 1.4L 98,000 miles

I found coolant leaking from under the passenger side of the engine directly under the s.belt area. Is the water pump the only thing located on that side?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The thermostat attaches to the front of the water pump. The pump should have a 10 year 120,000 mile extended part warranty with the dealership. 

It should be covered if it's the pump. If it's the gasket between the plastic thermostat assembly and the water pump, or the thermostat housing then I don't think it's covered.

Thermostat connects lower hose to the water pump. I believe it's black thermoplastic.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmer said:


> Vehicle in question is a 2012 Cruze 1.4L 98,000 miles
> 
> I found coolant leaking from under the passenger side of the engine directly under the s.belt area. Is the water pump the only thing located on that side?


I'm sorry to hear about the recent concern you've encountered with your Cruze, Farmer. Are you planning on visiting a certified Chevrolet dealership for an official diagnosis? We'd be more than happy to reach out to them on your behalf and review this in greater depth. If this is something of interest, we're available via private message and only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward. 

Thank you!

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I think the water pump is covered 10 yr/150k miles is memory serves me.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

It was the water pump. It was fixed under warranty.


----------



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

Ive had 2 so far.


----------



## 132641 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mine was replaced at 55k miles...but they redesigned the part so HOPEFULLY I won't have the same premature failure. There's a known issue and they extended the warranty on the water pumps. (valve covers too I believe)


----------

